# 7x7 or 6x6?



## happa95 (Jan 5, 2009)

Which one is easier? I want the easier one because I am yet to even attempt a 5x5, mostly because mine is a crappy rubiks brand 5x5 thats not broken in at all. Logically, the 6x6 should be easier, but there is parity.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 5, 2009)

There is no difference between a 6x6 parity and a 4x4 parity, only the number of layers to turn.

And having a Rubik's 5x5 is no reason to not cube with it. Love your cube, it will love you back.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 5, 2009)

7x7 message too short


----------



## Brett (Jan 5, 2009)

6x6x6 has less pieces to solve, therefore it's faster, making it "easier"

Both take understanding of the same concepts, neither is easier, just one takes longer.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 5, 2009)

6^3 is actually easier when you don't have to worry about parity


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 5, 2009)

You need the same amount of skills or "brain power" to do either cube, barring an easy parity algorithm. The 6x6x6 is much faster to solve, but is essentially the same difficulty as the 7x7x7.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 5, 2009)

You obviously don't see my point.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 5, 2009)

Try out your 5x5 - just because it isn't worn doesn't mean it doesn't fit.


----------



## MapleMario (Jan 6, 2009)

7x7x7 all the way. Don't get a V-cube 6 until they release the 6b; 6as are known to pop a lot. Besides, the 7x7x7 just looks cooler (and has no LL parity, correct? because it's an odd cube)

But really, try out your 5x5x5. I had to break my eastsheen 4x4x4 in for a week, and even then I had to take it apart and lube it. Of course, ES 5x5x5 is a much better option because it turned smoothly for me unlubed (of course it didn't cut corners but that's OK).

So overall, 7x7x7. STILL, make sure you KNOW how to solve the 5x5x5 before you attempt anything higher - 4x4x4 is fundamental for the 5x5x5 and 5x5x5 is fundamental for anything higher (centers/parity/edge pairing and edge tripling/edge parity, respectively).


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 6, 2009)

i skipped 6 to the 7x7x7. you can skip 5 and 6, can't yah? i feel like it's worth it because it's way better quality of a cube, and so much fun to play with.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 6, 2009)

I think it really comes down to what you have trouble with:

6x6x6:
More Parities
No fixed centers
Less sturdy structure

7x7x7:
More pieces (Duh)
Harder to assemble (I think)
Bigger in your hands


----------



## MapleMario (Jan 6, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i skipped 6 to the 7x7x7. you can skip 5 and 6, can't yah? i feel like it's worth it because it's way better quality of a cube, and so much fun to play with.



Most people skip 6, but I don't think skipping 5 would be such a good idea because 5 is the first cube in which you have both edges AND wings, so you need to learn the different-color rule of edge tripling. anyway, as Ryanrex116 said, it really comes down to what you like/don't like. I personally like having fixed centers more - it's less of a problem when you're at the higher cubes(6,8,10), where you need to worry about getting the centerpieces in the right place, and sometimes you already have 2 or so F2L pairs done after reduction so I get really annoyed when I have to switch 2 centers. Of course, it only permutes the two pairs around each other, but it's still annoying to have to re-place both.

Edit: you also have to keep in mind that this is based purely off of reading/watching/listening to reviews of the v-cubes 6 and 7, since I can only solve up to a 5x5x5.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 6, 2009)

Rubik's brand 5x5x5 are brilliant with a bit of wearing in, personally I don't suggest lubing it because mine is wayyyy too loose, anyone who used it at manchester will know that. I think my cube is famous for that


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

7x7 too short


----------



## Odin (Jan 6, 2009)

7x7Hah im talking in "LemonChiffon" i bet no one can see this !


----------



## happa95 (Jan 6, 2009)

Odin said:


> 7x7Hah im talking in "LemonChiffon" i bet no one can see this !



ha i saw that


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

@ Odin: I saw it.


----------



## Odin (Jan 6, 2009)

thats not cool guys! Ha im talking in LemonChiffon again but any way 7x7's are way cooler and if you get fast at solving them it would be cool showing it off!


----------



## happa95 (Jan 6, 2009)

Odin said:


> thats not cool guys! Ha im talking in LemonChiffon again but any way 7x7's are way cooler and if you get fast at solving them it would be cool showing it off!



OMG Odin! That's exactly why I wanted a 7x7 lol.


----------



## Odin (Jan 6, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > thats not cool guys! you found it
> ...



Dang your a ninja! find my secreat msg


----------



## happa95 (Jan 6, 2009)

It must be cuz I'm azn.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2009)

Get a 7x7. The 6x6 and 7x7 both take a long time, but the 7x7 is easier (no PLL parity and fixed centers), yet somehow more impressive at the same time. Also, it's prettier (since it's pillowed <3) and the mechanism is better, so it'll turn better. So yeah, 7x7.
Also I don't like even cubes.


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2009)

MapleMario said:


> Most people skip 6



Do they?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 6, 2009)

MapleMario said:


> (...because it's an odd cube)




6x6 is pretty odd too, the idea of making edges rectangular(thus making the corner larger) is just WEIRD


----------



## BillB (Jan 6, 2009)

I like my 6x6 better than my 7x7. At least since doing the mod to it. Now it's awesome.

Bill


----------



## Dizmo (Jan 6, 2009)

I like my 7x7 more because i haven't modded my 6 yet and it pops like crazy which is pretty frustrating when you want to solve it with any kind of speed.

Other then the popping and locking though they are both pretty even in terms of solving pleasure.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 6, 2009)

what if ive never solved a 5x5... =(


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2009)

Then go download Gabbasoft or IsoCubeSim or something, and solve the 5x5 a few times. If you can't do a 5x5, you're not going to be able to do a 6x6 or 7x7 very easily...


----------



## riffz (Jan 6, 2009)

You should get the 7x7, because its much more enjoyable to solve. The mechanism is considerably smoother than the V6 and in terms of difficulty there's little difference.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 6, 2009)

If you stop calling them 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 I will give a serious answer.



Spoiler



These puzzles have 3 dimensions, so call them either V5, V6, V7 or 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7


----------



## happa95 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry Arnaud =( I'll just call them 6^3's, and 7^3's.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> These puzzles have 3 dimensions, so call them either V5, V6, V7 or 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7



Oh come on Arnaud, you don't need to be so strict about it. Saying 6x6 is just a shorthand for 6x6x6. Besides you are still abbreviating it, so maybe you should insist people call it the V-CUBE 6! As for "V5", that to me describes the brand as well as the size, so if you're just talking about the 5x5 itself, or a computer 5x5, it's not acceptable.


----------

